# سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك...قبل فوات الاوان...



## loveinya (3 يناير 2007)

اكيد كلكـم استغربتوا من العنـوان بس اقروا وبتعرفوا الدنيا فيها ايه.
سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك...قبل فوات الاوان... 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
1 سنــــه 
قامت بتغذيتك وتغسيلك 
انت شكرتها بالبكاء طوال الليل 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
2 سنــــه 
قامت بتدريبك على المشي 
انت شكرتها بالهروب عنها عندما تطلبك 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
3 سنـــين 
قامت بعمل الوجبات لك والحب يملأ قلبها 
انت شكرتها بقذف الطبق على الأرض 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
4 سنـــنين 
قامت باعطائك قلما لتتعلم الرسم 
انت شكرتها بتلوين الجدران 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
5 سنــين 
قامت بالباسك أحسن الملابس للعيد 
انت شكرتها بالاختفاء بين الأطفال 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
6 سنـــين 
قامت بأيقاضك للمدرسة 
انت شكرتها بالصراخ " لا اريد الذهاب " 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
7 سنــين 
قامت باعطائك كرة لتلعب بها 
انت شكرتها بقذف الكرة وتكسير أثاث البيت 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
8 سنــــين
قامت باعطائك الحلويات والايسكريم 
انت شكرتها بتوسيخ ملابسك 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
9 سنـــين 
إشترت لك القصص المسلية 
انت شكرتها بتمزيق تلك القصص 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
10 سنــين
قامت بأخذك عند مرضك للطبيب 
شكرتها بعدم اهتمامك بها وبصحتها وسهرها عليك 

عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
11 سنـه
قامت باخذك في نزهه 
انت شكرتها بالجلوس مع اصدقائك في مكان بعيد عنها 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
12 سنــه 
قامت بتحذيرك من مشاهدة البرامج السيئة 
انت شكرتها بالانتظار حتى تخرج من البيت لتبدأ المشاهده 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
13 سنــــه 
نصحتك بقص شعرك الطويل 
انت شكرتها بقولك لها " ليس لديك ذوق " 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
14 سنــــه 
قامت باعطائك النقود للذهاب في مخيم مع اصدقائك 
انت شكرتها بعدم ارسال حتى رسالة واحدة 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
15 سنــــه 
كانت تبحث عنك لتعانقك بعد عودتك من المدرسه
انت شكرتها بترك باب غرفتك مقفلا في وجهها 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
16 سنــــه 
عندما خافت عليك طوال تعلمك قيادة السيارة 
انت شكرتها باخذ السيارة متى ما اردت ذلك وتهورك في القياده


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
17 سنــــه 
كانت تنتظر مكالمة مهمة لأجلك 
انت شكرتها باستخدام الهاتف طوال الليل 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
18 سنــــه 
كانت تبكي خلال حفل التخرج من الثانوي
انت شكرتها بالاحتفال بعيد عنها طوال الوقت 


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
19 سنــــه 
تعبت عليك طوال تعليمك في الجامعة 
انت شكرتها بطلبك بعدم اهتمامها بك وتدخلها في دراستك


عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
20 سنــــه 
سألتك " هل التقيت بأحد اليوم ؟ " خوفا عليك 
انت شكرتها بقولك 
" هذا ليس من شأنك " 


وفي يوم من الأيام سترحل عن هذه الدنيا وحبها لك لم يفارق قلبها 
وكل ما قامت به لم يحرك قلبك ويرققه تجاهها 
فاذا كانت لا تزال بقربك لا تتركها ولا تنسى حبها واعمل على ارضائها 
لانه لا يوجد لديك الا أم واحدة في هذه الحياة



الله يطيل لنا بعمرها في طاعته ..............​


----------



## mrmr120 (3 يناير 2007)

اللللللللللللله
موضوع تحفة 
بجد تسلم ايدك 
واكيد مفيش احسن من الام الى هى الحنان كلة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (3 يناير 2007)

فعلا موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## loveinya (5 يناير 2007)

ميرسى موووت لكم
​


----------



## rania-grg (25 يناير 2007)

حلو جدا الموضوع ده.........ربنا يعوض تعبك.
فعلا الام ديه نعمه حلوه جدا الانسان ساعات ما بيحسش بيها...لكن ربنا يخليهلنا ونرضيها


----------



## ramyghobrial (26 يناير 2007)

لا كلام جامد
ويحرك المشاعر
شكرا ليك حبيبي


----------



## emy (26 يناير 2007)

مش عارفه اقولك ايه الموضوع حلو اوى بس
والواحد مش بيحس بقيمت الحاجه غير لما تضيع منه


----------



## loveinya (26 يناير 2007)

thx 2 all
​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*اكيد كلكـم استغربتوا من العنـوان.. بس اقروا وانتوا تفهموا انا عايزه اقول ايه



سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك...قبل فوات الاوان...




عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
1 سنــــه 
قامت بتغذيتك وتغسيلك 
انت شكرتها بالبكاء طوال الليل 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
2 سنــــه
قامت بتدريبك على المشي 
انت شكرتها بالهروب عنها عندما تطلبك 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
3 سنــــه
قامت بعمل الوجبات لك والحب يملأ قلبها 
انت شكرتها بقذف الطبق على الأرض 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
4 سنــــه
قامت باعطائك قلما لتتعلم الرسم 
انت شكرتها بتلوين الجدران 








عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
5 سنــــه
قامت بالباسك أحسن الملابس للعيد 
انت شكرتها بالاختفاء بين الأطفال 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
6 سنــــه
قامت بالعمل على تسجيلك في المدرسة 
انت شكرتها بالصراخ لا اريد الذهاب 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
7 سنــــه
قامت باعطائك كرة لتلعب بها 
انت شكرتها بقذف الكرة وتكسير أثاث البيت 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
8 سنــــه
قامت باعطائك الحلويات والايسكريم 
انت شكرتها بتوسيخ ملابسك 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
9 سنــــه
إشترت لك القصص المسلية 
انت شكرتها بتمزيق تلك القصص 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
10 سنــــه
قامت بأخذك معها للمباريات للحفلات 
انت شكرتها بالقفز من السيارة وعدم الالتفات لها 


**عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
11 سنــــه
قامت باخذك انت واصدقائك الى السينما 
انت شكرتها بالجلوس مع اصدقائك في مكان بعيد عنها 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
12 سنــــه
قامت بتحذيرك من مشاهدة البرامج السيئة 
انت شكرتها بالانتظار حتى تخرج من البيت لتبدأ المشاهده 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
13 سنــــه
نصحتك بقص شعرك الطويل 
انت شكرتها بقولك لها ليس لديك ذوق 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
14 سنــــه
قامت باعطائك النقود للذهاب في مخيم مع اصدقائك 
انت شكرتها بعدم ارسال حتى رسالة واحدة 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
15 سنــــه
رجعت من العمل تبحث عنك لتعانقك 
انت شكرتها بترك باب غرفتك مقفلا في وجهها 







عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
16 سنــــه
قامت بتعليمك قيادة السيارة 
انت شكرتها باخذ السيارة متى ما اردت ذلك 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
17 سنــــه
كانت تنتظر مكالمة مهمة لأجلك 
انت شكرتها باستخدام الهاتف طوال الليل 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
18 سنــــه
كانت تبكي خلال حفل التخرج 
انت شكرتها بالاحتفال بعيد عنها طوال الوقت 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
19 سنــــه
دفعت رسوم تعليمك في الكلية وقامت بتوصيلك الى الجامعة حاملة حقيبتك 
انت شكرتها بطلب الوقوف خارجا حتى لا يراها اصدقائك 



عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك 
20 سنــــه
سألتك هل التقيت بأحد اليوم ؟ خوفا عليك 
انت شكرتها بقولك هذا ليس من شأنك 


وفي يوم من الأيام سترحل عن هذه الدنيا وحبها لك لم يفارق قلبها 
وكل ما قامت به لم يحرك قلبك ويرققه تجاهها
فاذا كانت لا تزال بقربك لا تتركها ولا تنسى حبها واعمل على ارضائها 
لانه لا يوجد لديك الا أم واحدة في هذه الحياة


**فيجب أن تكون فى نظرك كل يوم أنها هى الأم المثاليه
*​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*ياليتهم يفهمون .........
حلو أوى شكرا ليكى*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



y_a_r_a قال:


> [INDENT
> 
> عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
> 3 سنــــه
> ...


----------



## love my jesus (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع بجد رائع ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## محب الانسانيه (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

موضوع كثر حلو وجميل 

وهاد هو الصحيح
ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

يجد موضوع جميل قوي يا يارا تسلمي يا عسل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*اية الكلام الجميل دة اكتر من رائع  ربنا يعوضك يا  يارا*


----------



## sameh7610 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*عندك حق يارا

سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك....قبل فوات الاوان

ميرسى يا قمر​*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

جامد جدا 


ميرسىليكى على الكلام الجامد دة


----------



## فونتالولو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك يا يارا


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*




> *وفي يوم من الأيام سترحل عن هذه الدنيا وحبها لك لم يفارق قلبها
> وكل ما قامت به لم يحرك قلبك ويرققه تجاهها
> فاذا كانت لا تزال بقربك لا تتركها ولا تنسى حبها واعمل على ارضائها
> لانه لا يوجد لديك الا أم واحدة في هذه الحياة
> ...





ياليتنى كنت اعلم وانا صغيرا كل هذا 
منذ ولادتى كنت اظل اشكرها حتى عمرى هذا 
وابادلها نفس حبها لى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا يارا 
موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

_



			سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

  الواحد دخل جرى
هههههههههه



			عنـدمـا كـان عمـرك
4 سنــــوات
قامت باعطائك قلما لتتعلم الرسم 
انت شكرتها بتلوين الجدران
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بتفكرنى بوحده معرفه
ههههه
جميل جدا يارا الموضوع ربنا يعوض تعبك​_


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> *ياليتهم يفهمون .........*
> *حلو أوى شكرا ليكى*


 ميرسي يامرمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



swety koky girl قال:


> y_a_r_a قال:
> 
> 
> > [INDENT
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



love my jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع بجد رائع ربنا يباركك*​


 ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك وتشجيعك
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



محب الانسانيه قال:


> موضوع كثر حلو وجميل
> 
> وهاد هو الصحيح
> ربنا يبارك فيك


 ميرسي يامحب الانسانية لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



marmar2004 قال:


> يجد موضوع جميل قوي يا يارا تسلمي يا عسل


 ميرسي ياحبيبتي لزوقك وردك الرقيق
نورتى الموضوع بجد​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية الكلام الجميل دة اكتر من رائع ربنا يعوضك يا يارا*


 ميرسي يا rgaa luswa لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



sameh7610 قال:


> *عندك حق يارا​*
> 
> *سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك....قبل فوات الاوان*​
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*​


ميرسي ياسامح لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



dodi lover قال:


> جامد جدا
> 
> 
> ميرسىليكى على الكلام الجامد دة


 ميرسي يادودى لزوقك وردك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايدك يا يارا


ميرسي ياسكر لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



kokoman قال:


> ياليتنى كنت اعلم وانا صغيرا كل هذا
> منذ ولادتى كنت اظل اشكرها حتى عمرى هذا
> وابادلها نفس حبها لى
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا يا يارا
> ...


ميرسي كوكو لمرورك الرائع وردك الاجمل نورت الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _الواحد دخل جرى​_
> _هههههههههه_
> _ههههههههههههه_​
> _بتفكرنى بوحده معرفه_
> ...


ميرسي ياتونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## viviane tarek (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

موضع جميل اوى اوى يا يارا

لانة بيتكلم عن اعظم انسانة فالوجود

لانها بتستحمل مننا الكثير

بس عنوان الموضوع (سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك)

عنوان مشبوة ههههههههههههههه
يعنى الرقابة ممكن تخدك مخلفة ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

ههههههههههههههه
شكلك عايزانى اخد استمارة 6 النهاردة وربنا يستر 
نورتى الموضوع ياسكر​


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*بالفعل يا يارى

هل  شكرناها يوما

وها هي  امامنا  فل نحاول ان نشكرها حتى ولو  بكلمة  

شكرا ماما

الرب يرعاكي لينا​*


----------



## M a r i a m (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

ميرسي أمجد لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*جامد يا مصيبة*
*زعلتينى* 
*طلع عندى دم*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

هههههههههههههههههه
اشك انا فى الحاجات دى
ههههههه
نورى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## ZEUS (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*كتير كتير جميلة يسلموا 
^_^*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

ميرسي يا zeus لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*


----------



## M a r i a m (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## totty (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يارا بجد

تحفففففففففففففففففففه

ميرسى يا حبيبتى على الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## M a r i a m (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## Aksios (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

موضوع فى غاية الروعه


----------



## sosana (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



> وفي يوم من الأيام سترحل عن هذه الدنيا وحبها لك لم يفارق قلبها
> وكل ما قامت به لم يحرك قلبك ويرققه تجاهها
> فاذا كانت لا تزال بقربك لا تتركها ولا تنسى حبها واعمل على ارضائها
> لانه لا يوجد لديك الا أم واحدة في هذه الحياة
> ...



موضوع حلو اووووووووووي يا يارا
ميرسي ياقمر على الكلمات الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

*الله يا يارا*
*منتهى الروعة والجمال بج*
*انا تابعت الموضوع بشغف اكتير بصراحة*
*شكرا ليكى هو اكتييييير جميل فعلا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*

هههههههههههههه موضوع زى العسل اصلا تسلم ايدك يا يارا وربنا يخللى كل ام


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



aksios قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الروعه


ميرسي اكسيوس لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اووووووووووي يا يارا
> ميرسي ياقمر على الكلمات الجميلة دي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



come with me قال:


> *الله يا يارا*
> 
> *منتهى الروعة والجمال بج*
> *انا تابعت الموضوع بشغف اكتير بصراحة*
> ...


 ميرسي جوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: سارع بتقبيل حبيبتك*



bent el3dra قال:


> هههههههههههههه موضوع زى العسل اصلا تسلم ايدك يا يارا وربنا يخللى كل ام


 ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## rana1981 (10 فبراير 2010)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا
اكيد مفيش احن ولا احسن من الام
ميرسى لك كتير ياقمر


----------



## SALVATION (10 فبراير 2010)

_الام دائما تتحمل الكثير والكثير_
_ربنا يحميهم كلهم ويعطيهم حكمة_
_شكراا للموضوع_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

